# Best Homemade Tools >  Tool Makers Vise

## rossbotics

I made this little tool makers vise for surface grinding and machining small things I make on occasion, I probably want use it that much but I'll have it whenever the time arrives.
I have a 3" Brown and Sharp tool makers vise and for the most it's just fine, but it gets a little awkward , I'll probably use this vise a lot more now that I have it.

The vise and other parts were made from O-1 tool steel hardened, tempered and ground all over to the dimensions on the prints, It took a little time to design this little creature but it came out really nice. Two hardware items that need to be purchased are One- 10-24 SHCS 1 1/4" long and One 3/16" dowel pin 1 1/4" long

Once I had everything drawn up I started the machining process, as I went along I found a change or two that needed correcting in the drawings, Sometimes you can't really see some little detail until you make it, But there were only two things I had to change, But I want get into detail about those things, they were basically something I forgot to add to the drawing.
I left .010" over there specified dimensions for finish grinding, The parts were then oil hardened, tempered and ground in a 3" B&S tool makers vise

Below are some photos

As always thanks for looking and happy machining

Doug

Click here to purchase a set of these plans http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/t...se-plans-46308



A View Of all parts


Another View


Another View


Another View


Another View


Another View


Last View

Click here to purchase a set of these plans http://www.homemadetools.net/forum/t...se-plans-46308

----------

Altair (May 31, 2015),

Jon (May 30, 2015),

kbalch (Jun 1, 2015),

Mark Fogleman (Jun 5, 2015),

panosam (Jun 3, 2015),

Paul Jones (May 31, 2015),

PJs (Jun 16, 2015),

Rancher (Oct 25, 2017)

----------


## Altair

Great job, Doug. Looks like you designed and built a solid vise. Thanks for sharing the plans!

Al

----------


## kbalch

Thanks Doug! I've added your Toolmaker's Vise to our Vises category, as well as to your builder page: rossbotics' Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Toolmaker's Vise
 by rossbotics

tags: vise, machining

----------

rossbotics (Jun 1, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Great, detailed post, and a cool little vise!  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kbalch

Hi Doug,

More great machining work and some nice drawings, too! Your Toolmaker's Vise is the 'Tool of the Week'!

 :Dance:   :Beer:   :Thumbs Up:   :Dance:   :Beer:   :Thumbs Up: 

*Congratulations on being the first winner of our new 5-Time Tool of the Week award!*

 :Dance:   :Beer:   :Thumbs Up:   :Dance:   :Beer:   :Thumbs Up: 
As you've already received one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts, we'll be glad to award you a $25 online gift card from GiftRocket.

Just send me (via PM) your email address and we'll get things processed directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------

rossbotics (Dec 1, 2017)

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to Doug for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## Jon

Congratulations rossbotics! I know we'll have other 5-Time Tool of the Week winners in the future, but you'll always be the first.  :Hat Tip:

----------

olderdan (Oct 24, 2017)

----------


## rossbotics

Thank You Very Much Jon, I'm very happy, And I hope there are other winners as well

Doug

----------

olderdan (Oct 24, 2017)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Nice vice, I am new to machining and wonder how do you hold down a machinist vice? I'd like to see some pictures of one actually being used. That would/might also illustrate the advantages of using a machinist vice.

Thanks,

Ralph

----------


## Rancher

THAT is the kind of work that I aspire to do. Fantastic. I can't even put a scale to it and I can see the precision that you put into it. Well done!

----------


## petertha

Very nice. I think you mentioned in another post about your heat treating process. Maybe I'm mixed up but I thought it was flame based? (as opposed to an electric type furnace). In thicker stock projects like your vise, how much time is appropriate to soak temperature prior to quenching? Then what do you use to temper & about what hardness would be appropriate for things like these jaws?

----------

